# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  AS3000 Query - Limitations on GPO's per circuit

## chuth77

To all the sparkies... Just following some discussion the other day onsite regarding the number of GPO's per circuit. Is there a legitimate clause for the limitation on the number of GPO's per circuit? 
For sake, 10A GPO's on a 20A circuit? From AS3000, table C8 it gives guidance only as to the calculated maximum demand contribution of each point... But as it states this is guidance only. 
Obviously there is some common sense surrounding the number of GPO's installed on the circuit, and generally guidance by the standard is recommended, but the way I interpret the standard is that you could possilbly install 100 points on the circuit, as your actual demand is limited by the breaker size... 
Thoughts?

----------


## thatirwinfella

yes, it is only a recommendation.  
and yes, you could have an infinate number of points on a circuit, with it's maximum demand being limited by the circuit breaker. 
so if you theoretically were not going to use more than one point at any given time, you could have the infinate number of points. 
at the other end of the spectrum, if powerpoints were to be installed in a kitchen and it was known a kettle and toaster were to be in continuous use than they should be either placed on one circuit with no other load, or on seperate circuits so as not to cause nuisance tripping. 
it's no different to adding a power board to every power point- it will not over load a circuit unless the connected load does, but at maximum load the cable will be properly rated.

----------


## chuth77

Just as I thought.  :2thumbsup:  It was a discussion at work the other day, so many pages, I was hoping I hadn't missed anything...  
Obviously a good tradesmen takes into account the loading on the circuit as you mention, otherwise the end user will be forever nuisance tripping the breaker!

----------


## Bloss

> Just as I thought.  It was a discussion at work the other day, so many pages, I was hoping I hadn't missed anything...  
> Obviously a good tradesmen takes into account the loading on the circuit as you mention, otherwise the end user will be forever nuisance tripping the breaker!

  What's this breaker stuff - that's what a good piece of 2.5mm copper across the fuse block is for!  :Biggrin:   :Frown:

----------


## kombiman

> What's this breaker stuff - that's what a good piece of 2.5mm copper across the fuse block is for!

  Upmarket snob  :Sneaktongue:  
ciggy foil and a stick! :Wink 1:

----------


## Vernonv

> ciggy foil and a stick!

  An unlit match works better than a stick ... that way you know when you've overloaded the circuit. :Wink 1:

----------

